
Migrating to DynamoDB: Lessons in Schema Design - johns
http://blog.runscope.com/posts/migrating-to-dynamodb-part-1-lessons-in-schema-design
======
mansilladev
On Tuesday, Jan 26 (6PM), Ryan Park (Runscope Principal Infrastructure Eng)
will be presenting at the AWS Popup Loft in San Francisco. He'll go behind the
scenes, into the weeds, about how his team migrated to DynamoDB. Ryan is one
swell and smart cat, and is a fountain of ops/eng experience and knowledge.
I'm definitely going.

[http://www.meetup.com/AWS-
SANFRANCISCO/events/227832959/](http://www.meetup.com/AWS-
SANFRANCISCO/events/227832959/)

